
Ask HN: Would you use an API for personal access tokens? - juancampa
In an ideal world, getting an API key for access to your own data should be as simple as typing your username and password, and instead of clicking &quot;Login&quot;, you click &quot;Get API key&quot;.<p>&quot;Login&quot; means &quot;I, a human, want to access this service&quot;
&quot;Get API key&quot; means &quot;A bot will be accessing this service on my behalf&quot;<p>The world is not ideal though.<p>Some services offer personal access tokens but not all do. What if we had a command line tool such as:<p>$ get-access-token &lt;service-name&gt;
 username: <i></i><i></i>
 password: <i></i><i></i><p>&lt;personal-access-token-here&gt;
 $<p>Where service-name would be any service out there with an API: gmail, github, airtable, twitter, etc.<p>Question is, would you be interested in such a tool? Any thought or comment would be appreciated.
======
zzo38computer
Yes, I agree it can be helpful (although I do not use any of the services you
listed). Although I would have want the server to be defined in such a way,
e.g.

    
    
      curl 'https://zzo38:Example@example.org/access_token'
    

Since it isn't, making a program for this purpose can be helpful.

